# ansi z21.80 2003



## plumbco (Jan 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about this code. At work I installed 4 boilers with an 1.5 regulator welded 3 inch pipe and the inspector told me he thinks something is wrong, cant remember the code, but refer to ansi z21.80 2003


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you Google the code section you are citing there are a number of hits. Go through them and see what might pertain to you. One I saw had to do with venting. Good Luck.


----------

